# Finally... my wineador!



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

:beerchug::ss

BOTL, SOTL, it's that time. In between studying for midterms, I've taken pictures of my wineador, completely stocked with all the cigars I own. It's been a long wait (considering it was more than six months ago that I ordered my Chasidor shelves), but everything's seasoned and ready for the long haul. Here's the pictures... Enjoy! :yo:

Here's my box space. On the top shelf there is a box of 2009 Arturo Fuente Anejo 49. On the bottom shelf area, on the right you will see a box of Partagas Serie D No. 4. Below it is a box of Viaje Double Edge Swords (behind the beads). On the left: on top there is a box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected; below that is a sealed box of Tatuaje x Outlaw Cigar.


Now on to my first shelf. This is a single shelf, which I use to hide some cigars that I absolutely enjoy. On the right are my final 6 remaining Cohiba Robustos from March 2009. In the middle are my 2010 Viaje Holiday Blend Petit Robustos, along with a Partagas Serie D No. 4 that I haven't had a chance to smoke yet. And on the right are my last remaining Tatuaje Verocu Tubos.


On to the next one. Here's my second single drawer, filled with goodies. On the left side you will see some wonderful cigars that I've gotten bombed with: two Los Blancos Nine Lanceros, a Gurkha Micro Batch Liga TPB 1, an Illusione 2, and the ever wonderful Puff.com BOTL stick. Below them are an El Triunfador and an Arturo Fuente Short Story. In the middle is a Tatuaje Drac, a Torano that I got from a cigar event, an extremely rare 2007 Edmundo Dantes El Conde 109, a Hoyo de Monterray that I was given at a cigar event, and a Padron Anniversary 1964. And on the right are my special occasion sticks: two Cohiba Siglo IVs, and two Cohiba BHK 52s.


Next is my first double drawer. On the left I have assorted goodies that have been bombed to me (that are slowly dwindling :biggrin. On the right I have the remnants of my box of CAO Brazilia Gol!, and on the right are the rest of my La Flor Dominicana DL-660 Maduros.


And my last drawer (and second double drawer). On the right are the rest of my box of CAO Mx2s... In the middle is almost all of my Fonseca No. 1s, and on the right are more assorted goodies that were bombed to me (BOTL are too kind :biggrin


And here's the bottom... Nothing exciting. A couple sticks that I couldn't fit anywhere else are hidden behind the sponge (which is currently recharging my beads and finishing up seasoning the cedar in the drawers & shelves). More beads, and a catch in the back for any excess moisture (don't really have that problem this time of the year.


I hope you all enjoyed the tour of my Wineador! Hopefully the next time I do an update, there'll be new stock in there! :behindsofa:

Thanks for looking!

Krish


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks good Krishna. Nice to see you got your drawers from Chasidor too!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice! I'm drooling for the cohibas... although I'd almost rather have that box of RA's


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice stash, I like the shelves and drawers especially!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Krish

Well done ! I am in the process of converting one of my coolers over to our un used wine fridge, been really cool seeing everyone's set up and nice to see how well you did yours.

Smoke em in good health.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good!

I waited about 4-5 months for my trays too..._ I feal your pain!_


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice congrats, love the shelves . i am slowly filling mine and would love to get some shelving for it but i don't have the patients to wait that long


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good Krishna!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

:rockon: Awesome set up and even better selection. Nice job man.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks Great Bro!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice stash man! Great blend of NC and CC selection there. Where'd you get those nifty shelves from?


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Nice stash man! Great blend of NC and CC selection there. Where'd you get those nifty shelves from?


After a long wait, my order from Chasidor came through. It took around 6 months (July to January) for my order to finally come through. My advice if you want drawers for a wineador: First check with Ed at Waxing Moon to see what his current turnaround is. The plain jane cedar ones at Chasidor seemed to be flipping pretty fast (relatively), but I think that Ed still might quicker on the draw.

Also, thanks everyone for the kind words  I'm proud of my (small) stash, and can only hope that as I get older, it ages and becomes more mature with me :rofl:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

That's an awesome stash (I'm particularly drooling over the drac), and those drawers look amazing in the wineador. Good job on a nice setup!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice. Excellent stash.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Krish the Fish said:


> After a long wait, my order from Chasidor came through. It took around 6 months (July to January) for my order to finally come through. My advice if you want drawers for a wineador: First check with Ed at Waxing Moon to see what his current turnaround is. The plain jane cedar ones at Chasidor seemed to be flipping pretty fast (relatively), but I think that Ed still might quicker on the draw.
> 
> Also, thanks everyone for the kind words  I'm proud of my (small) stash, and can only hope that as I get older, it ages and becomes more mature with me :rofl:


Great info, Krish! Thank you sir!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice enjoy!:tea:


----------



## Madurosman (Nov 11, 2008)

Very sweet selection. Chas really has a way of taking coolers to the next level. Too bad about the delays - pretty decent market potential. Nice job bringing it all together!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Cant see the pix


----------

